# Which awning fits an Autosleeper??



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi all

I have a Talbot Talisman Autosleeper GL (pictured left). It's an older model - manufactured in 1991.

It's a perfect size for myself and the two kids (and the cat who wants to travel with us  ) and it has a Fiamma wind out sun awning (no sides).

My question is - does anyone know which tent awning will fit my Autosleeper? My sister wants to buy it so that she and her 2 young kids can come and join us a couple of times in the Summer. The awning will need to be 2 or 3 berth.

I've looked at the Sunncamp and Starcamp websites, and at lots of different awning on Ebay but can't seem to decide which one would fit properly!!

Thanks
Julie


----------



## knothobber (Oct 17, 2006)

*Which awning for an Autosleeper*

Hi Julie,
I don't know whether you still require advice re. an awning. It's been a while since I've been on this site, as we've only just returned from two months in Turkey. We bought an AS Executive some 18 mths ago & decided a free standing awning would be a good idea, subsequently buying one second hand via eBay. We've never regretted buying it, it increases your living space substantially, well worth the hassle of erecting it. You don't need a big one, ours, from memory, is approx. 3.5 x 3mtrs. Depending on your need for privacy, an inner tent within the awning is optional. What is important to bear in mind , with regards to some , if not all AS models, is that the rear access door is set relatively high, so if your awning is attached to your MH with a skirt, as ours is, you might find that the top of the MH door fouls the skirt on opening. I've worked out a possible "workaround" for this problem, but have yet to implement it. Of course, if an independent awning is what you are seeking, then my point regarding the door height is irrelevant.
Regards,
Trevor.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Julie,

If your passing us, pop in.

You could fit a front blocker and two sides maybe.

Regards

Peter


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Auto Sleeper*

Hi. We have just purchased from John's Cross two side blockers for our Fiamma windout awning. Having tested them out on our drive today I can see they are going to be much more use to us than the driveaway Movielite XL - not a good buy for us.

Now going for sale one Movielite XL, etc.


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Which awning for an Autosleeper*



knothobber said:


> What is important to bear in mind , with regards to some , if not all AS models, is that the rear access door is set relatively high, so if your awning is attached to your MH with a skirt, as ours is, you might find that the top of the MH door fouls the skirt on opening. I've worked out a possible "workaround" for this problem, but have yet to implement it.


Hi Trevor

Thanks for the reply. I did buy an awning - the Movelite (the smaller one - not the XL). I have put the awning up once, but hadn't got the figure of 8 strip for connecting to my fiamma. I have the strip now but haven't had time to try it again.

I have had my wind-out awning out a couple of times at the rallies and have found that my rear door will not shut inless I :-

1. fix the support legs to a high level and

2. lift the horizonal support up with my hand when I close the door!

Lucky for me I am tall (5'9") so can do this on tip toes :lol: .

Opening the door is easier as the top of the door automatically lifts the horizontal support as it opens.

Not sure if my tip toes system will work when I attach the drive away awning or whether I am going to need the help of a broom end or something to push the awning up as I close the door.

What is your "workaround" for this problem. It would be good to know.

Julie


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We got a sun blocker from John's cross for our 2.5m Fiamma ( had to exchange it though as they first gave us a 2.25. Still, it provide a small open doorway Pete! :lol 

We also use a side screen left over from our caravan, so we can put this up either end depending on which way the wind is blowing. 
This leaves 1 end open so we don't have to worry about a door panel.

The whole thing works very well if we want some shelter & it can all be taken down in moments when we drive off!

Out of interest, we have a full zip system with our Mazda Bongo, which for us was more practical than the old driveaway awning that we first had. But given the way we use our autosleeper, that we can do more 'wild camp & aires when abroad, the present arrangement works very well indeed.


----------

